# Greater Manyshot Book?



## DarkMask (Dec 3, 2006)

Greater Manyshot [General]
You are skilled at firing many arrows at once, even at different opponents. 

Prerequisites
Dex 17, Manyshot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, base attack bonus +6. 

Benefit
When you use the Manyshot feat, you can fire each arrow at a different target instead of firing all of them at the same target. You make a separate attack roll for each arrow, regardless of whether you fire them at separate targets or the same target. Your precision-based damage applies to each arrow fired, and, if you score a critical hit with more than one of the arrows, each critical hit deals critical damage. 

Special
A fighter may select this feat as one of his fighter bonus feats. 

I know this book is in the book of Psionic Feats, but my GM refuses to use anything from that book, even this ability that has nothing to do with Psionics. However, he says if I can find the same feat in another book he will allow it. So my question, is the feat Greater Manyshot in any other D&D book other then the book of Psionic Feats?


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry, I have never seen that Feat anywhere else. 
And to be honest, if I was the DM I would not allow the feat as is. It is just *too* good for a 4 Feat chain.


----------



## Ceska (Dec 3, 2006)

When  this summary is complete, then the feat is not in another book. I´m sorry.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 3, 2006)

DarkMask said:
			
		

> I know this book is in the book of Psionic Feats, but my GM refuses to use anything from that book, even this ability that has nothing to do with Psionics. However, he says if I can find the same feat in another book he will allow it. So my question, is the feat Greater Manyshot in any other D&D book other then the book of Psionic Feats?



That kind of attitude I dislike. It is either too strong or not too strong. 

I'd say too strong for any class other than for a scout or maybe ranger. It is alright for the scout since the scout has to sacrifice a feat by taking Rapid shot. And they have no way to get that feat before level 12.


----------



## javcs (Dec 4, 2006)

Its in the SRD, albeit the psionics feats portion of it.

Manyshot and greater manyshot are must have feats for scouts if they're going the archery route.

I don't think that Greater Manyshot is too strong, well, except perhaps in the hands of an Order of the Bow Initiate, but let's not go there.

The fighter doesn't really need it, rangers don't need it need it (it's quite useful, but not vitally important), and they're really the only classes that can get it early and not have to worry about useless feat burning much.

Scouts are the only people who consistently get a decent amount of mileage from Greater Manyshot because of skirmish. Everybody else is probably better off getting Improved Rapid Shot (CWar), which lets you ignore the -2 penalty.


----------



## nonsi256 (Jul 20, 2012)

DarkMask said:


> However, he says if I can find the same feat in another book he will allow it.




Tell your DM not to make an idiot of himself/herself.
Either the feat is decent or not. It doesn't matter where it is written.


EDIT:
Ooops. That's one thread necromancy 
Didn't notice the date.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 20, 2012)

Feat Index
Feat Index is fantastic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

> Barnhill8
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Reported


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

> William400
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Reported


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 21, 2012)

> Virginia7
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Reported


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, spambots really like this feat.



			
				nonsi256 said:
			
		

> Either the feat is decent or not. It doesn't matter where it is written.



While I personally agree feats should be judged on their own merits, sometimes banning material based on what book it is in can be prudent.  It is a useful method to avoid arguments of what is, and what isn't overpowered, which can vital dependent on group dynamics.


----------

